# Any banjo players out there?



## Picea (Feb 15, 2014)

I've been playin' on banjos for a while, and I have no easy way to record anything.  It took two hours of moving files between things to make this happen.  There's got to be an easier way.  
  Anyway, Id love to do some work with anyone willing to need banjo work, Here's a quick song I've thrown together on this snowy evening.  
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/12758502/

Also, when it comes to banjo, I believe the saying is "twice as fast, half as long!"   Disregarding that,  what do you like to play on the old 5 string.   Or 4 string for those jazz players.   ?


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 16, 2014)

My dad used to play the banjo all the time. He's the only banjo player I know though.


----------

